# Kitty up a wall!



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

My cat Gracie used to climb walls as a kitten. it was so funny, she would climb to the top and then turn around and fall down. she could only climd the walls at the corners on the walls. now she is 2 years old and is to heavy to stay up on the walls! :lol:


----------

